# Good Quality sand flea rake??



## TN visitors (Apr 20, 2008)

Whats a good brand, or who makes a good quality sand flea rake, and whats the most common (best) size? I hate buying gear blind, and endind up with some POS. that falls apart in a week.:banghead

thanks in advance for any input!

Jeff Dittmer


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

We sell two brands, the one I use is made by Ellis trap(local), I have raked many fleas with it andit has worked great for me. I have not tried the other but people are pleased with them, I forget who makes it.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I believe you are coming for a short visit, correct. *

*If so, you may <U>not</U> want to purchase one and instead just buy sand fleas. That way you will not have one in your garage for the next 10 years and use it twice.*

*I once used a metal collender, ran up on them, knelt downand scooped them up. It was many years until I learned the one could buy a rake for that purpose.*

*However, it is nice using one, now that I have owned one.*


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle has a variety ofrakes ranging from approximately $13-45. I just use a cheap plastic/metal collander which can be picked up at a Dollar Store. The sand fleas are easy to spot and catch simply by quickly scooping up a pile of sand and throwing it in the collander. The water washes the sand out and the sand fleas reamain. After all, how many sand fleas do you need to bait a few hooks? On the other hand, if you're planning to catch a sack full and invite you neighbors over for a sand flea boil, I recommend the rake. oke


----------



## blackbeard (Mar 24, 2009)

If you would like to just borrow mine your more then welcome when you are in town. Its not that fancy but it works. PM me if you want if not just buying some some fleas might be the way to go.


----------

